# Integrating(Routing midi) Sibelius into ableton live 9



## whiteraven (May 23, 2016)

Hi, issues having the midi signal routing from sibelius to ableton live. Went through number of tutorials, but still wont work! maybe my internal midi port in my MBP has a problem?


----------

